# Parotocinclus Nanay Eanea



## John Starkey (13 Oct 2010)

Hi All,i saw some of these for sale in Aquajardin today and its a new fish on me,i have googled the name but still non the wiser,can anyone shed some light on these,i can only presume it a cat fish of sorts,they were very very tiny,but lovley little things,
regards,
john.


----------



## nry (13 Oct 2010)

Does that constitute a Google Whack given there's only one result?  Not much use either, only lists it against 'Pleco Nanay' which also returns nothing of use.  I assume it is a relation of the otocinculus?


----------



## BigTom (13 Oct 2010)

Was it any of these? http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/ge ... enus_id=72

Quick review of the _Parotocinclus_ family would suggest they all seem to be vegetarian/omnivorous, generally not more than 2" long, peaceful community fish that prefer slightly cooler water in the low-mid twenties. Best kept in groups in a planted tank with bogwood and sandy substrate..

Vaguelly related to otos, yes. From Brazil.


----------



## Garuf (13 Oct 2010)

They're tiny and stay tiny by and large. I have no knowledge on that particular species but I kept paraotocinclus sp. "jimmi" and they need very high levels of o2 and didn't seem to be as bold as "standard" otos. Such pretty fish though, like a fancy oto regarding colour patterns.


----------



## John Starkey (14 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the info guys ,they are so tiny these fish and are gorgeous looking things,
cheers,
john.


----------



## ghostsword (14 Oct 2010)

Do you know of any shop around London that would stock these fish?


----------



## a1Matt (14 Oct 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Do you know of any shop around London that would stock these fish?



Wholesale tropicals get parotocinclus in.
Think it is the LDA25 species they stock regularly'ish.


----------



## afroturf (14 Oct 2010)

As mentioned earlier they'll require high o2 and will probably be trick coustomers to acclimatise to aquarium conditions. The 'Naney Eanea' will more than likely mean where the fish was collected.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2010)

Hi all,


> The 'Nanay Eanea' will more than likely mean where the fish was collected.


 I think it is probably the collection site as well. Julio Melgar is active in that area (Upper Amazon region, nr. Loreto Peru) and several commercially available _Corydoras _and _Apistogramma_ species were collected from the Rio Nanay.

LDA25 (_Parotocinclus jumbo_) is the most commonly seen species, but this will be another different one, "Planet Catfish" doesn't have any _Parotocinclus _sp. recorded  for the Rio Nanay, but does have some _Corydoras_ spp. including _C. elegans_ & _C. loretoensis_, and a Loricariid catfish _Panaque changae_. 
Have a look here to see if you can find them here:  <http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/genus.php?genus_id=72>

The water would be quite warm, but it would be very soft and good quality with virtually no TDS. As suggested they are likely to be very tricky to acclimatise.

The fish themselves are very  like _Otocinclus_ in behaviour and appearance, but _Parotocinclus_ have an adipose fin.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oct 2010)

Still doing fine my 2 paraotocinclus jumbo and they have 2 years now in my hard water tank. Temp. is around 27C.
Unfortunately they are not very active during the day.
They tend to blend in the gravel color 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## dw1305 (15 Oct 2010)

Hi all,


> Still doing fine my 2 paraotocinclus jumbo


 Good, I think that is why you tend to see _Parotocinclus jumbo_ more frequently. Once they've settled in they are quite hardy and a bit bigger than the other species, they also come from much cooler water, with nearer to neutral pH.

They have been bred in captivity.
<http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=305>

cheers Darrel


----------

